
Jury Rules SAP Owes Oracle $1.3 Billion - acangiano
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704369304575633150256505376.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
bluelu
"SAP had admitted liability for TomorrowNow's actions. The unit, which
provided software maintenance and support to Oracle customers, downloaded
Oracle software and documents, infringing on 120 copyrights."

Oracle US, SAP German and a US jury. No wonder they lost. This is just
ridiculous and the fine completely imaginary.

~~~
simonk
Seems like a good case to me, what do you have a problem with?

~~~
bluelu
The amount of money they have to pay. It's no way close to the copyright
infrigment they have done. (If they have done so).

------
dtf
Larry seems to be channelling the ghost of Lee Van Cleef.

